# any mature aged students at university/college?



## vitaminu100 (Jul 18, 2011)

I've just enrolled to start uni this year and I'm 24. Just wondering if there are any other mature age students just starting uni? I think being older will help with the anxiety, because I have more life experience now. 

Would like to hear from any mature age students... how has the experience been for you? has it been different from your expectations etc?


----------



## SeekingHappiness (Dec 14, 2009)

im thinking of going back to school too and im 25 let me know how it goes, im assuming the age gap isn't too big for any concern, if anything your right, you'll go in with more life experience.


----------



## Arlandria (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm 28 now and in 4th year. I was actually surprised to find that I wasn't the oldest person on my course. Not even close. And my course is small. In the UK you're not even technically a mature student unless you start the course at 25 or older. You're basically at a pretty good age to start because you're still young enough to fit in with the 18 year olds but also have some life experience to draw on. Good luck and I hope you have a good time.


----------



## Abrin (Jul 20, 2010)

I started college at 25. The biggest advantage I've seen to having more maturity is that I have taken my studies much more seriously than I would have at 18.

As for social anxiety, I'm not sure if it has really made a difference. If anything, it's been a bit more difficult to relate to those fresh out of high school.


----------



## Letmebe (Dec 17, 2012)

24 and in my 5th year in the same technical school, I had issues deciding on my degree and my anxiety and other issues make it so I can't take more than 3-4 classes a semester without having a breakdown due to no support structure.

It is not uncommon to see people like me on campus or older, but that does not mean they like me..


----------



## vitaminu100 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey guys just thought I'd give an update. I've been going for about 2 months and I've found it to be really easy... the age thing doesn't make any difference. I'm glad I chose to go at this age because as another poster commented too, I take my studies more seriously and am doing well. In terms of SA, mine is a lot better now than it was as a teenager, which makes uni so much easier... and I find there are quite a few loners and quiet people around anyway. So if there are any adults considering going to uni, I would recommend it.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

I didn't start college late, but due to my own screw-ups and switching my major, I won't be done until I'm 26 or 27. I transferred schools to a different state. Really, I like it a lot better. I don't feel compelled to be obsessed with partying and being social. I can see through the trap.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I started when I was 21..., but yeah I'm 24 and still going. It's been alright I guess, you don't really get a different experience just because you're a few years older. Well I haven't.


----------



## handsupmidnight (Mar 4, 2013)

There was a 52 year old in my school. He was really cool.


----------



## buklti (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm 26 and am almost done with my first semester back in college. I got my A&P license at 20 and worked for 5 years in aerospace. I decided to go back for my bachelors in engineering. I have to admit, I'm a lot more mature now and have a lot more patience for the school work. It seems so much easier now that I have access to the internet and am not focused on partying. Also, the professors are cooler than I thought they would be.


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

handsupmidnight said:


> There was a 52 year old in my school. He was really cool.


He must be really "mature" then


----------



## Bokk (May 10, 2013)

I'm going to start college a bit late. Do people ever seem judgmental towards you for starting late? I know what happened to others won't necessarily happen to me, but that's my main concern.


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

Bokk said:


> I'm going to start college a bit late. Do people ever seem judgmental towards you for starting late? I know what happened to others won't necessarily happen to me, but that's my main concern.


There are a few older people in my lectures but they don't seem to be treated any differently, really, of course it depends where you live to some extent I suppose. And there's always jerks, can't avoid that :no


----------



## vitaminu100 (Jul 18, 2011)

Bokk said:


> I'm going to start college a bit late. Do people ever seem judgmental towards you for starting late? I know what happened to others won't necessarily happen to me, but that's my main concern.


Nope, the professors I've talked to seem to think starting at an older age is better in the sense that you're there 'cause you want to be (i.e. not because your parents forced you, or you didn't know what else to do). Also, more life experience compared to 17/18 year olds.


----------



## vitaminu100 (Jul 18, 2011)

always starting over said:


> I didn't start college late, but due to my own screw-ups and switching my major, I won't be done until I'm 26 or 27. I transferred schools to a different state. Really, I like it a lot better. I don't feel compelled to be obsessed with partying and being social. I can see through the trap.


Yeah, the only problem is the "non-mature age students."


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

I gotta ask you something, though, in your eyes anyone below the age of 22 or whatever is "immature" and everyone above is "mature"? That's not a very useful definition..


----------



## handsupmidnight (Mar 4, 2013)

Nono441 said:


> He must be really "mature" then


Well, he made a lot of mom jokes....like, a lot


----------



## vitaminu100 (Jul 18, 2011)

Nono441 said:


> I gotta ask you something, though, in your eyes anyone below the age of 22 or whatever is "immature" and everyone above is "mature"? That's not a very useful definition..


It's just the terminology the universities use, I didn't come up with it.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

It's not that big of a problem. I have seen many people over 30 studying in college. Many of which I had no clue were even over 30. It's completely normal, nothing to be afraid of or worried about. I enjoy talking to the older groups anyways.


----------



## Indigo11 (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm was at uni but starting again at 24. 20s is still young.


----------



## wateva11 (May 25, 2013)

I won't graduate until I'm 27. I still have three more years to go. Personally, I don't think it's a big deal. I'm not the only mature student in my class. There are a lot of people in their late 20's to early 30's.


----------



## AceRimmer (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm 38 and will be starting on another degree this Fall. I was in my early 30s when I went for my accounting degree. Nobody cares about your age.


----------



## Forwhatiamworth (Mar 3, 2013)

I am 23 and wont be graduating for a while. But I find the more mature/older students make better lab partners, they get crap done as opposed to a 18-year-old fresh of high school who texts all the time and gets nothing done. Not true for all the youngins but a majority this can be said for.


----------



## Nick9075 (May 25, 2010)

AceRimmer said:


> I'm 38 and will be starting on another degree this Fall. I was in my early 30s when I went for my accounting degree. Nobody cares about your age.


I am taking classes for Journeyman Electrician's license but I cannot find work in the field since I have no experience.. I think it is assumed that you are working in the field if you are taking the classes toward the 600 class hours that are required..


----------

